# RTX 2080 Ti schafft bei 1080p und Raytracing 30 Bilder pro Sekunde - derstandard.at/2000085826750/RTX-2080-Ti-schafft-bei-1080p-und-Raytracing-nur-30



## ForrestGump (11. Dezember 2018)

Erste Eindrücke zeigen auf, dass die Technologie starken Einfluss auf die Performance hat Raytracing nimmt bei der neuen Grafikkartengeneration von Nvidia einen sehr bedeutenden Anteil ein. Die Technologie bietet im Grunde eine realistische Simulation von Licht und damit einhergehend Schatten und Reflexionen. Die neu vorgestellten Grafikkarten RTX 2080 Ti, RTX 2080 und RTX 2070 ermöglichen Raytracing. Allerdings muss man wohl eine ordentliche Performance-Einbuße in Kauf nehmen, wenn man auf die Technik setzt. - derstandard.at/2000085826750/RTX-2080-Ti-schafft-bei-1080p-und-Raytracing-nur-30

Quelle:  RTX 2080 Ti schafft bei 1080p und Raytracing 30 Bilder pro Sekunde - derStandard.at


----------



## GelberSchlumpf (11. Dezember 2018)

Sorry,  aber darf Ich mal fragen wo du die letzten Wochen/Monate warst seit release ?
Das Thema wurde schon so oft behandelt, durchgekaut und wieder ausgespuckt....


----------



## ForrestGump (11. Dezember 2018)

ES ist & bleibt immer noch ein aktuelles Thema !!!


----------



## GelberSchlumpf (11. Dezember 2018)

Dem stimme Ich auch voll und ganz zu ! 
Das war auch nicht böse gemeint von mir  alles gut.

Aber was erwartet man auch von einer "neuen" Technik 
Die muss erstmal reifen.
Liest man ja immer wieder das die aktuelle Graka für Raytracing zu schwach auf der Brust ist.


----------



## ForrestGump (11. Dezember 2018)

Das das ganze noch reifen muss ist klar , aber 1. nicht zu diesem Preis !! & 2. ist das eine Verarsche der NVIDIA  Gemeinde oder nicht ??
Und überlege mal was die TITAN kostet !! knapp 3000€ .


----------



## Luebke82 (11. Dezember 2018)

Hast mal geschaut von wann dein Artikel stammt und dass der auch ziemlicher Müll ist? BF V zeigt ja schon, dass es nicht so ist und das erstmal an RT gearbeitet wird. So einen veralteten Artikel als "News" zu deklarieren sollte man eigentlich hier untersagen, noch dazu wenn er als klares Bashing zu verstehen ist!


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Dezember 2018)

Klar Raytracing muss reifen, die Entwickler müssen erst lernen wie man die Technik am besten und effektivsten nutzt. Auch Nvidia muss noch viel lernen, schon seit langen beschäftigt sich ein ganzer Industriezweig damit und Nvidia hat es geschafft Raytracing auf einer einzelnen GPU nutzbar zu machen welche auch noch spielbare FPS berechnen kann.

Das Raytracing aktuell nicht für High FPS Zocker ist, war schon von Anfang klar und Battlefield 5 war wahrscheinlich nicht die beste Wahl aber Stand jetzt gibt es kein anderes Game und DICE lernt noch die Technik besser zu verstehen, das dauert alles.
Der neueste Patch hat ja ordentlich was gebracht, es sind zwar paar Details verschwunden aber bei dem hektischen Spiel fällt es ja nicht wirklich auf. Ist zwar nicht optimal aber besser als nichts.

Und zum anderen zwingt Nvidia niemanden sich eine RTX zu kaufen. Ich finde diesen Hate und zum Teil auch Neid unangebracht aber in Deutschland / Österreich ist das tief in der Gesellschaft verwurzelt.


----------



## Ion (11. Dezember 2018)

Sagt mal Leute, habt ihr irgendwas inhaliert? Liegt hier irgendwas in der Luft? 
Hier ist gleich wieder offen, nachdem ich den Bullshit entfernt habe.

Edit:
13 Beiträge ausgeblendet - von 20 
Tipp, wenn ihr persönlich werden wollt: Schaut mal in den Spiegel und sagt dem die Meinung und lasst sie nicht an anderen aus.


----------



## DJ_Michii (12. Dezember 2018)

Klares Bashing hier, Raytracing läuft schon deutlich besser mittlerweile bei BFV im MP mit 70-100fps auf WQHD alles Ultra.

So alte Artikel rauskramen nur um rum zu Bashen sollte echt verboten werden.

Und die neusten Fernsehr mit 8k kosten auch mehrere Tausend Euros, die neusten Autos auch, wenn dir der Preis nicht passt, kauf es halt einfach nicht.


----------



## manimani89 (13. Dezember 2018)

Mittlerweile hat meine non ti in 1440p maxed und dxr auf hoch immer über 50fps. So ein Unsinn was der TE redet


----------



## sebgerken (13. Dezember 2018)

Würde gerne mal ein Spiel mit RT ausprobieren, die die es haben oder in naher Zukunft haben werden, sind aber gar nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Gerry1984 (14. Dezember 2018)

Luebke82 schrieb:


> Hast mal geschaut von wann dein Artikel stammt und dass der auch ziemlicher Müll ist? BF V zeigt ja schon, dass es nicht so ist und das erstmal an RT gearbeitet wird. So einen veralteten Artikel als "News" zu deklarieren sollte man eigentlich hier untersagen, noch dazu wenn er als klares Bashing zu verstehen ist!



Jo das ist ziemlicher Unsinn hier einen Artikel von August als News zu posten und der "Standard" ist eine politisch linke, sich selbst als Qualitätsmedium bezeichnende, österreichische Tageszeitung, kein Fachmagazin für Computer/Gaming.

@TO

Geh doch einfach in die zahreichenden schon bestehenden Threads zu Turing um dort zu bashen. Dass die Karten aktuell zu teuer sind und Raytracing eine junge Technologie mit entsprechendem "Verbesserungspotential" ist hier schon zur genüge durchgekaut worden.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich schätze so in 3-4 Jahren kann man eventuell sinvoll eine Karte mit Ray Tracing kaufen. Dann ist diese Technik(für Spiele) vielleicht schon aus der Windel gewachsen und geht in den Kindergarten, und es gibt eventuell auch einige Spiele die das sinvoll unterstützen. Bisher gibt es ja leider nur Eines was dies "kann" und das ist auch noch ausgerechnet ein rumballer Spiel....
Deswegen ist es  gut wenn viele andere ihr Geld da rein hauen und Ich das irgendwann als "Quasi Bonus" zur Karte bekomme einfach weil sie es nebenbei auch kann. zur Zeit lächerlich teuer für normale Spieler. vor allem in der riesigen Chip größe. Ray Tracing ist gut richtig gut sogar. Aber für Experimente JETZT Geld ausgeben...nö lieber nicht


----------



## manimani89 (15. Dezember 2018)

läuft in 1440p komplett flüssig mit 60fps auf ner 2080 und hohen rtx einstellungen


----------



## Camari (15. Dezember 2018)

Kann man den Thread nicht einfach schließen?

Hier wird doch wieder über das selbe Diskutiert wie in den anderen 1000 Threads auch. Hinzu kommt das die News völlig veraltet sind. Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht über was hier eigentlich noch diskutiert werden muss. Für mich kommt das so rüber als wäre das hier ein typischer "Ich rede alles schlecht" Thread weil mir dies und das nicht passt. Meine Güte... niemand wird dazu gezwungen die RTX Grafikkarten zu kaufen. Selbst über die Preise und die Raytracing Leistung wurde X Tausend mal gesprochen. Es ist bekannt das raytracing noch schwächelt das weiß mittlerweile die ganze Welt. Es ist eben etwas neues das seine Zeit braucht und mit der Zeit immer besser wird.


----------



## lipt00n (17. Dezember 2018)

Meine 2080 in FHD mit Ultra Preset und DXR mittel/hoch liefert mir szenenabhängige 75-95fps ohne drops darunter. Ich feiere DXR so hart und will es auch nicht mehr ausschalten 

Das einzige was nervt, sind die etwa 0,5 Sekunden langen Hänger, die alle paar Minuten vereinzelt auftreten (manchmal aber auch gar nicht) Hab das schon öfter gelesen und das taucht auch bei der Ti meines Kumpels auf, ich hoffe mal, das wird mit dem nächsten Patch auch gelöst.

Spiele übrigens wieder auf 417.22, da der neuere Treiber mir eine schlechtere Performance geliefert hat.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2018)

Habe es auch austesten können und es sieht wirklich sehr gut damit aus.
Aber das ganze sehe ich wie das DX12 damals an, das war zu der Zeit auch nicht ausgereift und kann heute innerhalb einige Spiele nun gut genutzt werden.
In BF5 habe ich mich gewundert das DX12 sehr gut läuft und bei mir fast kein Unterschied mehr auf Bezug der FPS macht.

RTX hat in meinen Augen schon Zukunft, aber wahrscheinlich ist es dafür noch zu früh.
Denke das hier die nächsten Grafikkarten hierzu besser optimiert werden, wie es damals auch mit DX 12 war, da man an neuer Technik im Nachhinein immer was verbessern wird.
Ich nutze es nicht mit, soviel ist mir RTX jetzt auch nicht wert, dann habe ich lieber mehr FPS und hier passt es dann am ende wieder.


----------



## Nettertyp (17. Dezember 2018)

30 Bilder? Ich bin begeistert, nicht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. Dezember 2018)

Nettertyp schrieb:


> 30 Bilder? Ich bin begeistert, nicht.



Dann bist du ja vielleicht von der reellen Performance der RTX 2080 Ti in Raytracing @ 1080 P begeistert. Die ist nämlich, zumindest in Battlefield V, etwa 3 Mal so gut.  
Kann jetzt endlich mal Jemand diesen sinnlosen Thread zumachen, der auf einem hirnlosen Basherkommentar basiert, welches nicht mehr ansatzwese den aktuellen Stand wiederspiegelt? Über RT kann man sich hervorragend in den zahllosen anderen Threads über Turing auslassen, da braucht es keinen mimimi-Thread, welcher auch noch als bahnbrechende User-News deklariert ist.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## DeFi (19. Dezember 2018)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Dann bist du ja vielleicht von der reellen Performance der RTX 2080 Ti in Raytracing @ 1080 P begeistert. Die ist nämlich, zumindest in Battlefield V, etwa 3 Mal so gut.
> Kann jetzt endlich mal Jemand diesen sinnlosen Thread zumachen, der auf einem hirnlosen Basherkommentar basiert, welches nicht mehr ansatzwese den aktuellen Stand wiederspiegelt? Über RT kann man sich hervorragend in den zahllosen anderen Threads über Turing auslassen, da braucht es keinen mimimi-Thread, welcher auch noch als bahnbrechende User-News deklariert ist.
> gRU?; cAPS



Hab mir gestern schon den Kommentar verkniffen


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Dezember 2018)

die News ist aber nur deswegen veraltet weil die verantwortlichen nicht nur die Gewinnerwartung nach unten Korrigiert haben sondern auch die zu berechnenden Strahlen(- falsch... es wurde ja einfach nur Optimiert^^ hier etwas weg da etwas hin...). Wenn man die noch weiter senkt sagen auch alle "sieht doch trotzdem gut aus" und man kann 60fps fast schon auch mit einer Titan oder 1080Ti halten^^ Richtig soll auch sein niemand wird zum Sidegrade auf Turing gezwungen. Noch richtiger ist dann aber das Nvidia außer RT gar nichts neues gebracht hat, was allerdings ziemliche start schwierigkeiten hat. Das ist aber genau das Gegenteil von nicht zwingen wenn man die viel beliebtere Generation einfach mal abschafft damit alle die unbeliebte kaufen müssten. Deswegen ist es auch gut das der Gebrauchtmarkt übervoll ist, und Nvidia richtig Kohle liegen lässt. Ein selbst Produziertes Leid- wenn Turing wenigstens wesentlich Leistungsfähiger wäre oder weniger Strom benötigte nach 2 Jahren bedenkzeit- Aber warscheinlich nur vergessen umzusetzen.
Turing ist ein guter Ansatz, *Ray Tracing für Spiele eine richtig tolle(fast geile) Idee,* und es sind definitiv KEINE schlechten Karten. Aber so richtig überlegt hat glaube ich keiner bei der Umsetzung.


----------



## Luebke82 (22. Dezember 2018)

Hab mir gestern auch BFV zugelegt und es läuft einfach klasse, sogar mir DXR auf mittel in UHD. Bis jetzt sehr stabile 60fps. Auf Hoch oder Ultra gehen die Frames auf 45 etwa zurück, was zumindest im SP noch spielbar wäre aber keinen Sinn ergibt, da 60fps schon sein sollten vom Spielgefühl her und kaum noch Unterschiede zu sehen sind. Zumindest fällt es nicht weiter ins Gewicht.


----------



## stolle80 (24. Dezember 2018)

*Also ganz ehrlich bis jetzt habe ich hier nicht von einen einzigen gehört der mit Seiner RTX Grafikkarte und einem RT Spiel absolut  100% zufrieden zu sein scheint.* Also das gibt mir doch zu denken.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Dezember 2018)

Die meisten wollen aber mit Raytracing was noch nicht gut läuft immer hoch hinaus.
Meine 2080 habe ich mir nicht wegen dem Raytracing gekauft sondern um auf die Leistung einer 1080 Ti zu kommen.
Ich muss daher Raytracing nicht mit dabei haben und wenn dann gehe ich nur auf niedrig oder mittel, denn alles andere Lastet momentan zu stark aus und dann sind mir diese Schatteneffekte nicht so wichtig um nur mit ein paar FPS herum tümmeln zu müssen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (25. Dezember 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> die News ist aber nur deswegen veraltet weil die verantwortlichen nicht nur die Gewinnerwartung nach unten Korrigiert haben sondern auch die zu berechnenden Strahlen(- falsch... es wurde ja einfach nur Optimiert^^ hier etwas weg da etwas hin...).


Ich glaube nicht, dass das die einzige Optimierung war. Nichtsdestotrotz ist dies in 99%  der Fälle die Methode, wie man Raytracing für bestimmte Szenen optimiert. Also ganz normal so. Besonders bei den Sekundärstrahlen kann man in der Regel einige Stufen runterschrauben, ohne dass man viel dabei sieht, wobei die Performance maßgeblich verbessert werden kann. Bei Raytracing ist das immer Teil der Gleichung und eigentlich bräuchte man an der Stelle schon wieder einen KI-Filter, der festlegt, in welcher Szene wie viel von welchen Strahlen berechnet wird.


LastManStanding schrieb:


> Turing ist ein guter Ansatz, *Ray Tracing für Spiele eine richtig tolle(fast geile) Idee,* und es sind definitiv KEINE schlechten Karten. Aber so richtig überlegt hat glaube ich keiner bei der Umsetzung.


Würde ich  so definitiv nicht sagen. Der springende Punkt, der Raytracing mal schnell über Nacht ein paar Größenordnungen schneller gemacht hat, war der KI-Denoiser. Weil Nvidia im Moment viel an Deep Learning und KI-Algorithmen forscht, war dieser Filter halt ein Nebenprodukt der Forschung. Und weil er so effektiv war, war die Zeit reif für Echtzeit-Raytracing. Was jetzt noch fehlt, ist mehr Leistung. Das kommt aber "von alleine". Man ist aber performancetechnisch in der richtigen Größenordnung angekommen, 50% Leistung hin- oder her. Es braucht keine Minuten mehr, ein noise-freies Bild zu bekommen, sondern Millisekunden. Das ist eine unglaubliche Verbesserung.
Daher würde ich das nicht so ausdrücken. Es ist viel Arbeit in RTX geflossen. SEHR viel Arbeit. Nur reicht die Performance noch nicht ganz, um alle glücklich zu stimmen. Aber man ist nah dran.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Dezember 2018)

stolle80 schrieb:


> *Also ganz ehrlich bis jetzt habe ich hier nicht von einen einzigen gehört der mit Seiner RTX Grafikkarte und einem RT Spiel absolut  100% zufrieden zu sein scheint.* Also das gibt mir doch zu denken.



Es kommt drauf anmwas man erwartet / erwartet hat.
Viele haben / hatten zu hohe Erwartungen und wurden enttäuscht. Ich bin happy mit meiner 2080 TI auch was Raytracing angeht.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2018)

Bin mit meiner Grafikkarte auch sehr zufrieden und Raytracing interessiert mich genau so wenig wie damals als DX12 neu erschienen ist.


----------



## Happy1337 (2. Januar 2019)

Finde es an sich schon interessant. Aber solange Amd nicht auch dabei ist und es nicht wirklich nen gescheiten Anwendungsbereich für mich gibt ... (Spiele) - ne danke


----------

